# Blizzard or Meyer



## HDone (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi all my first post just found site and signed up.I just purchased a 01 Wrangler and looking for a plow for it.We have a new Blizzard dealer that just opened up within a mile from my house.I have a Bronko and a Jimmy w/Meyers plows.How are the Blizzards??I think the model I was looking at was a 680.Any thing good or bad I would appreciate.

Thanks Mike


----------



## cjc810 (Sep 5, 2003)

The Blizzard 680lt is great plow for a Jeep. All steel construction and a neat and clean set up. I know a guy that plows his 40 car dealer lot with one on a Jeep. He says it is great unit.


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

I have the Blizzard 680LT on a 2001 Blazer. Its a very capable plow for small plowing. I do residential drives with it. Back dragging is a little problem becuase the weight of the plow is only around 350lb. If you get the blizzard I would recommend the joy stick controller over the touch pad. I find with the touch pad , I had to look down at it all the time to find the buttons. you can not wear gloves when using the touch pad also (hard to feel the buttons).


----------



## HDone (Oct 18, 2004)

How is the front ground clearance it seems it my be lower than a chain type plow lift???I have two Meyer plows now one on a 84 Bronco and a Jimmy they look like they are higher??Maybe the scissor type hang down lower??

Thanks Mike


----------



## cjc810 (Sep 5, 2003)

The ground clearance is about the same as all the other plows on a Jeep.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Mike,

Just out of curiousity... what's the price on the 680 installed on a Jeep?

Personally, a Blizzard plow on a Rubicon is about the only thing that would get me to even consider retiring my CJ-7/Fisher/belt-driven hydraulics.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## HDone (Oct 18, 2004)

The price installed out the door $3,365.00 for the 680.The price for the Meyer I have gotten four quotes from $3,000-$3,800 I think it was a model TM something.I like the Blizzard with no chain but I have had a pump go bad on one of my Meyer it is easy to lift plow by hand and hook chainand drive away.Not sure what you would do with the Blizzard if you couldent pick up blade


----------



## cjc810 (Sep 5, 2003)

Blizzard has an emergency pin hole. you raise the plow with a jack or snow bank and slip the pin in to hold up the plow. same as the chain idea. Mike where are you located.


----------



## HDone (Oct 18, 2004)

Im in Milford CT.I have to figure out how to enter my info and sig.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

The price for a Blizzard 680LT or 720LT, installed, and including the tax is $3150.00. The 680 or 720 would work on that vehicle just fine. :waving:


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Sweet Jesus! I can’t believe the prices are comparable. According to anyone who owns a Blizzard, they are a first-rate, professional quality plow. On par with Fisher, Western, Boss & Curtis.

Meyers plows on the other hand have a reputation for being a slightly better than a personal-use plow, but certainly not true professional grade equipment.

If the Meyers was $1200 cheaper, I could see making a compromise. But given that they’re essentially the same price, I don’t see why anyone would even consider the Meyers.

Just my 2 cents... arguably worth that.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## HDone (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the response's.I'm going with the Blizzard 680.Getting it installed in a few weeks.Ill post back and let you all know how the install went.Thanks again Mike


----------

